# Dzelži / Hardware >  pirma pentiuma cd roomam lidzigs aparats

## juris90

man te gadijas sen dabut vecu kompi bet kas tas par agregatu kas atradas zem cd room un izmēros ir tāds pats kā cd room, nezinu. priekšā ir vel tads kloķitis. kas tas par aparatu un ko viņš lasa- kas par formatu? varbut gadas ka kads zin.

----------


## korium

tā būs vecā diskešu iekārta priekš 5 1/4 collu disketēm.

----------


## GuntisK

Kāds tev tas kompis? Mani interesē vecie. Foto varbūt ieliec? Kas attiecas uz to verķi tad tas tiešām ir 5 1/4 disketnieks spriežot pēc apraksta. Mājās kkur bija pat tādas disketes.   ::

----------


## Texx

Varbūt šeit redzēsi ko līdzīgu.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Floppy_disk

----------


## juris90

> Varbūt šeit redzēsi ko līdzīgu.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Floppy_disk


 jaa vot šāds  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:5.25 ... ve_top.jpg  tikai tas caurums vel plataks pa visu prieshu un  tas klokjis atrodas virs taa cauruma kur šim.  
a kompis pirmais pentiums izardīts, jo nestrādāja. sistēmbloks tads pats taka musdienaas, nekaa īpaša.

----------


## GuntisK

Atceros savu pirmo kompi- EC1840 (tolaiku IBM analogs). Tur arī 5 1/4 flopiji stāvēja. Nostaļģija...

----------


## ezis666

Tas ir Mīkstais Disks, vēl no tiem laikiem, kad HDD bija datoros  kā OPCIJA! man tāds viens bija, un 20MB(!) disks kā speciāla lieta nāca atsevišķi

----------

